# Nilsson: Isolde's Narrative and Curse Met Gala 1983



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

At 64 she is at the end of her career, but I find her singing here thrilling. I like it better than her studio recording from the 60's. I am planning a speech on the Curse to my Toastmasters. I was thinking of using it as the example but was wondering it I am hearing it through my Nilsson is a Goddess filters. To me the almost straight, vibrato-less high notes are so thrilling here and chilling. Some say she sang flat here but I don't hear it .



 . I welcome you feedback. My other favorite version of the curse is by Astrid Varnay.


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

There are quite a few better examples than using the Gala version. It does show up her deficiencies although it is marvellous to hear her at that age.
I would consider the curse from the Bayreuth CDs or from the 1973 Orange Festival both conducted by Böhm and both with BN caught, so to speak, on the wing. in her best voice. both are in great sound.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Nilsson's 1966 Bayreuth has surely never been beaten vocally. However, to me the greatest vocal actress is Modl in her 1952 Karajan performance from Bayreuth. Stunning!


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree David, but I was only answering from the standpoint of Nilsson.
I think my finest live Tristan is the Beecham from CG 1937 with Flagstad in her greatest voice and Melchior in equally as good form.
I also love the Karajan 1952.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, Pip, the Karajan 52 is one of those occasions that happens when everything comes together right. I read that HvK got right up Vinay's nose during the rehearsals. Wolfgang Wagner says that the tenor actually played from HvK's 'baleful presence', bolted a fence and ran from the rehearsal at one point! But on the night everything came together with a performance of remarkable frisson.


----------

